
Lenore Blum describes why she left CMU (2018) - brudgers
https://www.nextpittsburgh.com/features/lenore-blum-speaks-out-about-sexism-in-the-workplace/
======
mncharity
> our [CMU] undergraduate Computer Science program now has near gender parity,
> way ahead of the rest of the nation

I set out to say "but not ahead of MIT!" (it's CMU after all:), but it looks
like MIT's undergrad CS (Course VI-3) is still in the low 40's percent. :/ I'd
though we'd gotten further. CMU CS is at parity[2]. MIT MechE is too.

[1] [https://registrar.mit.edu/statistics-reports/womens-
enrollme...](https://registrar.mit.edu/statistics-reports/womens-enrollment)
[2] [https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/2/234346-how-computer-
sc...](https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/2/234346-how-computer-science-at-
cmu-is-attracting-and-retaining-women/fulltext)

